# Beefed-up Coil Springs - F-150



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

Anyone have info/specs/prices on heavy duty coil springs for an 07' ford-f150? Already running Timbrens just looking for better coil springs.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I think the leveling kits look pretty badas**, Im not an f-150 guy but hey...These would be a lot easier to install. The 2" spacers saves money too.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.suspensionconnection.com/images/items/f150_large.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/22905.html&usg=__7xRcHML_e13pvy57rWSv-nxxqo4=&h=350&w=529&sz=115&hl=en&start=9&um=1&tbnid=ZxiBi1fkPpuO7M:&tbnh=87&tbnw=132&prev=/images%3Fq%3Df-150%2Bleveling%2Bkit%26hl%3Den%26um%3D1


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

But if your gonna plow with it bigger coils might keep the truck level with the plow raised. I payed around 1K for my 2.5 suspension system. You get what you pay for. The cheaper tough country stuff is cheap quality


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have the 2" leveling kit for my truck and love it. Gives me extra clearance for the plow and like what is said above, makes the truck look better. I don't have specific pricing, but you may want to call the dealer and get a price on the snow plow prep springs they make for the 2004-2008 F-150s. It is part of the heavy duty package which also has an extra leaf in the rear and I've been interested in getting those for my truck. They were around $370 for those.


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

Great - I will call the Ford dealer and see what they suggest for the snow plow pkg springs... I'm going to run the Timbrens this year and see how it goes...


----------



## CATALINA (Sep 30, 2009)

The Ford dealer won't help you. I tried to get Z code springs for my '07.
After a long search I came up with a vin # of a '07 with the snow prep pkg.
Which are "Z" code instead of my "U" code springs. Only to find out not available.
I went to www.coilsprings.com told them I needed "U" code plus 500 lbs.
$240 plus the Ford dealer to install. Truck sits 1" higher and looks awesome.
I run 305 BFG T/A's and everything looks fine. Get my New Poly Arctic installed next week..


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

i heard plowing goes against the warranty on a 1500 chevy but if you have a 2500 or greater its covered. thats what i heard idk if its the same for ford


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ford doesn't recommend plowing with a F150 unless it is one with the heavy duty payload package that also has the snow plow prep.


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

CATALINA
Could you send me some pics of your 07 F-150 with the new springs? Curious to see how it looks.Thanks.


----------

